

Open Source Project Management, Web Based Apps - caliventures

Hi...<p>Need opinions on the best Open Source/Web Based Project Mgmt apps..<p>our project needs:
 -User Login/Registration Access Control
 -Multiple Projects
 -Version Control
 -Doc/File Control
 -Issue Tracker
 -Ability To Search Docs/Files
 -Admin Function
 -File Checkin/Checkout
 -Ability to review files via web
 -<p>Reviewed a bunch of apps.. but now I'm curious as to what the group thinks...<p>The app/project that this system supports probably won't be open source.. so i can't use a proprietary app under the guis of creating an open source project..<p>thanks for your time on this!<p>tom
======
traviscline
I dig <http://www.redmine.org/> I think it hits most of your needs.

